# Favourite Knock Box?



## Pan (Oct 20, 2010)

I need to get a knock-box before the wife notices the dents in the edge of the nice St/steel Brabantia bin, and wondered what everyone else out there is using?

I've noticed the cheaper Grindenstein ones come up first in a Google search, but I don't think repeated shock loadings through the ABS sidewalls will give it much longevity.

I also think I might prefer a bin type rather than a drawer type, but completely open to suggestions and recommendations.

Peter


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

How hard are you knocking? ;>)))

I've had a Grindenstein, and your worries about its longevity are needless! Remember that you are hitting on a cushioned rail, not the ABS plastic walls (which are very sturdy in any case). If I remember correctly, the rail cushions itself against the holes in the walls as well to prevent shock transfer.They are very well made, look good, and can even be popped in the dishwasher. I can totally recommend them.

I moved mine on when I bought a Motta stainless steel knock box - principally because it matched the polished finish of the rest of my kit, and, having used Motta jugs for ages, knew that it would be a quality item. Again, a product I can whloeheartedly recommend.


----------



## Pan (Oct 20, 2010)

Good enough recommendation for me, so I'll give it a try.









It's (a little bit) funny though - I've been in the plastics industry all my life, as apprentice/technician/designer/technical manager/director, and I still approach many plastic products with caution


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Actually, I can see a Grindenstein looking good against your Spaz - I'll be very surprised if you aren't delighted with it.

(PS: Voucher arrived safely, thanks. - will let you know when I've got a date sorted out)


----------



## Pan (Oct 20, 2010)

Went to buy the Grindenstein, clicked on the wrong Google link which took me here!

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/knockboxreview.html

I blame it on being completely knackered after taking son to registration interview at University of Birmingham this morning, and Cambridge (Churchill College) this afternoon.

However, I liked the review so much I ended up buying it.

Should be here in a few days so will let you know it it lives up to the review.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I reckon it`ll be fine, describes as a Grindenstein that has been refined a bit. I have been knocking seven bells out of my grindenstein for a few years now with no ill effect.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I have the small Motta box - see link below. A really sturdy and great looking knock box.

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/440/motta-knock-box-small


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Just in case any other readers are looking at this and wanting the Motta box, you can get them without having to resort to MyEspresso!

You can get them here, from a trusted supplier at a considerable saving: http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-knock-box-11cm/prod_1605.html?category=256

Edit: Oops, just noted that they're currently out of stock, but a £10 saving is probably worth waiting for - or you could buy the larger one for less than the cost of the small one from ME. The larger box, by the way, is just as shiney as the smaller one - it just hasn't photographed so well.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 29, 2010)

Well just wondering what do you think of your Grindenstein since you got it.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

The Grindenstein is certainly rugged enough for my use. After probably a year of using mine there's so sign of stress or wear to the thing. I also like that I can toss it in the dishwasher, which gets it back to shiny, as-new condition every time.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I also have the small Motta Knock Box and I can thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A lovely new black Grindenstein knockbox has made it's way onto my bench by way of a thoughtful* birthday gift from my wife

I'll be putting it through its paces tomorrow

*either that or she's trying to tell me that I am leaving a mess in the kitchen... I get the hint


----------



## ian3193 (Nov 21, 2008)

Ditto what ChiarasDad posted! Had mine years and no problems! I was tempted with this though! http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/PRD_ProductDetail.aspx?cid=29&prodid=661&Product=Rattleware-Maple-Knock-Box-Set but don't really have the room!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow that is one nice knock box!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That reminds me of a picture I took last year at the UKBC


----------



## E61 (Apr 1, 2010)

Glenn said:


> That reminds me of a picture I took last year at the UKBC


That looks brilliant. Nice picture too.


----------

